# Help with Iranian names please!!!!!!!



## parisa

Hi there, after suffering from a miscarriage after five months of pregnancy, my husband and I are finally pregnant! We are both super excited and nervous at the same time, I have just had a horrible experience after my miscarriage. I am still not over it.
Anyways, we are both Persians and I was wondering if anyone can help me out with super original Iranian girl and boy names, give me as many as u can.
I am not looking for the usual Mahsa or Sara or Nargez. I am looking for super original names that not many people have heard of, Of course they need to be beautiful and have nice meaning and be able to be pronounced properly here in Canada. For example, I like Manelli, it is girl's name and it means " stay for me forever" in Mazandarani, that is where my husband is from. 
THank you sooooo much!


----------



## MillandRox

Hi, I'm 6 weeks pregnant and have already started to collect baby names. I'm collecting Arabic ones that woukd also sound nice in the UK. Perhaps there are some names that are also used in Iran and ones that you like. I'm happy to share my list with you:flower:. Let me know what you think.:


Boys Girls
Adam noor
Joseph iman
yusuf amani
anas yasmin
ameer jenna
asad layla
aws lily
deen malak
hady dina
hani emel
Layth anna
mikal may 
saif zahra
yakub Zena
jacob amira
zain maya
zakaria sahar
jude amaal
zaid shehed
Aydin emelia
Siraj alya
Bashar ilham
salma
abir
aya
yara
hiba
umnya
urwa
leya
lina
muna
neyla
samar
shems
sheyla
soha
sura
rana
ranya
rasha
raya
rua


----------



## MillandRox

The formatting went a bit strange on the list of boy and girl names.

After Bashar, they are all girl's names.


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## BleedingBlack

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## parisa

Hi there! Thank you so much for sharing ur list with me! Actualy I loved Yasmin and Lily, so girlie! And for boy name I liked Zakaria. THanks a million!


MillandRox said:


> Hi, I'm 6 weeks pregnant and have already started to collect baby names. I'm collecting Arabic ones that woukd also sound nice in the UK. Perhaps there are some names that are also used in Iran and ones that you like. I'm happy to share my list with you:flower:. Let me know what you think.:
> 
> 
> Boys Girls
> Adam noor
> Joseph iman
> yusuf amani
> anas yasmin
> ameer jenna
> asad layla
> aws lily
> deen malak
> hady dina
> hani emel
> Layth anna
> mikal may
> saif zahra
> yakub Zena
> jacob amira
> zain maya
> zakaria sahar
> jude amaal
> zaid shehed
> Aydin emelia
> Siraj alya
> Bashar ilham
> salma
> abir
> aya
> yara
> hiba
> umnya
> urwa
> leya
> lina
> muna
> neyla
> samar
> shems
> sheyla
> soha
> sura
> rana
> ranya
> rasha
> raya
> rua


----------



## parisa

I loved Yasmin and Lily, they are very girlie names. And I also like Zakaria for boy name.
You are so sweet to share ur list with me.
Congratultions on ur pregnancy!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## parisa

gorgeous gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## parisa

what a lovely family. You can truly see the happiness in your family photos.
Hope u always have the love, health and love forever and ever............


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## MillandRox

parisa said:


> I loved Yasmin and Lily, they are very girlie names. And I also like Zakaria for boy name.
> You are so sweet to share ur list with me.
> Congratultions on ur pregnancy!

You are vey welcome. I really like lily for a girl and Zakaria for a boy too.
Let me know what you go with in the end (dont worry i wont be upset if you dont use one of mine lol!!!)

So when are you due to have baby?


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## parisa

MillandRox said:


> parisa said:
> 
> 
> I loved Yasmin and Lily, they are very girlie names. And I also like Zakaria for boy name.
> You are so sweet to share ur list with me.
> Congratultions on ur pregnancy!
> 
> You are vey welcome. I really like lily for a girl and Zakaria for a boy too.
> Let me know what you go with in the end (dont worry i wont be upset if you dont use one of mine lol!!!)
> 
> So when are you due to have baby?Click to expand...

Hey, I will definitely let u know my baby's name as soon as I know it myself!
I am due in June 13. I am hoping and will insist on a cesarian, I still don't know how women push a huge head out of their ****! |Lol!
Anyways beautiful, how is ur pregnancy going? Did u say u r Arabic? Becuz if you are, I love ur music! Specially Amr Diab.......hmmm very nice, he is ssooo hot.

Hugs,
Parisa


----------



## massoma8489

i also had a heartbreaking miscarge i was 19 weeks +3 days 
its so hard i feel you but i got a gift from god to be able to get pregnant after a short period of time Had a miscarge on march 6Th 2011 and got pregnant on may 8th 2011 . but im 28 weeks pregnet and i still remember her sometimes and cry
you can never forget but im starting to better since i past the 19th week .

anyways but the name am naming my baby is irani her name will be 
Massoma which means sin less(has no sin's) pure 

btw congggggggggg on new baby wish you the best


----------



## parisa

massoma8489 said:


> i also had a heartbreaking miscarge i was 19 weeks +3 days
> its so hard i feel you but i got a gift from god to be able to get pregnant after a short period of time Had a miscarge on march 6Th 2011 and got pregnant on may 8th 2011 . but im 28 weeks pregnet and i still remember her sometimes and cry
> you can never forget but im starting to better since i past the 19th week .
> 
> anyways but the name am naming my baby is irani her name will be
> Massoma which means sin less(has no sin's) pure
> 
> btw congggggggggg on new baby wish you the best

I think that is a beautiful name! Very pure and innocent......love it.
By the way, where r u from originally???
I am so sorry for your loss, but God did somewhat try to make it up to you by providing you with a pregnancy right after. I am soooo happy 4 u. I am 5 months pregnant and it is so weird becuz I found out I was pregnant on October 4 2010, and I miscarried after 5 months. Then I was not able to become pregnant for a whole year. Guess when I found out I was pregnant? October 4 2011, I am not kidding u! When u think about it, it is kinda freaky! But, it is also my husband's birthday. Right now, I am not excited, but very scared.....becuz I am not over the emotional turmoil that I went through. I actually had the baby cremated.....I feel like crying now.
When I am pregnant for about 6 months, then I will be a little less stressed.
Right now, I am only 2 and a half months pregnant.
However, I am glad that u have made it this far, I know that u will be a mommy this time, a beautiful and wonderful one!

Cheers!


----------



## massoma8489

I think that is a beautiful name! Very pure and innocent......love it.
By the way, where r u from originally???
I am so sorry for your loss, but God did somewhat try to make it up to you by providing you with a pregnancy right after. I am soooo happy 4 u. I am 5 months pregnant and it is so weird becuz I found out I was pregnant on October 4 2010, and I miscarried after 5 months. Then I was not able to become pregnant for a whole year. Guess when I found out I was pregnant? October 4 2011, I am not kidding u! When u think about it, it is kinda freaky! But, it is also my husband's birthday. Right now, I am not excited, but very scared.....becuz I am not over the emotional turmoil that I went through. I actually had the baby cremated.....I feel like crying now.
When I am pregnant for about 6 months, then I will be a little less stressed.
Right now, I am only 2 and a half months pregnant.
However, I am glad that u have made it this far, I know that u will be a mommy this time, a beautiful and wonderful one!

Cheers![/QUOTE]

thanks alot hun i wasnt that exicted in the beging to i was freacked out more then beening happy and when i reached 18 weeks i started to worry alot cuz it got close to the weeks i lost my sleeping angel and it cared on all the way until 24 weeks but i thank god every second of my life for making it this long i cant wait to see my baby and you see your only 2 and a half months now when you reach 6 7 months you be like i cant even rembber when i was 2 or 3 months pregnet lol hope all goes well for you and you be the best mum every one deservis to be able to hold her child . take care of the baby and your self you do just fine. i am origanly from iraq. btw how many weeks?

preying for you and ur lilttle marical


----------



## vaniilla

https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/07/256963,xcitefun-244813-xcitefun-786isakhel-welcome.gif


_Welcome to BnB! _


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome! :xmas3:
I am so sorry to hear about your previous loss! I can't imagine what you went/are going through!
You should post a name thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/ You will get more replies and support with choosing a name!

Congratulations. I hope your pregnancy is happy and healthy!


----------



## paula181

* Hi and welcome to B'n'B 

xx*


----------



## parisa

Hi, ok, r u from Iraq...VERY NICE.....
Thank you so much for ur kind words, ur so sweet!
I went to the doctor today and he said I am exactly 11 weeks pregnant today.
I am vomitting sooooo much , I am getting sick of it! haha
I guess it is the price of getting pregnant!
So, do u know if u r gonna give birth naturally or by cesarian?
For me, I don't care what the doctor says, I am not pushing anything out of there...haha
I will die if I do. I am not that brave.
Kisses darling!

Take a lot of rest and lotsa sleep...if u can with that big bump! I have heard it is impossible to sleep in the late stages of pregnancy, is it true???


----------



## parisa

massoma8489 said:


> i also had a heartbreaking miscarge i was 19 weeks +3 days
> its so hard i feel you but i got a gift from god to be able to get pregnant after a short period of time Had a miscarge on march 6Th 2011 and got pregnant on may 8th 2011 . but im 28 weeks pregnet and i still remember her sometimes and cry
> you can never forget but im starting to better since i past the 19th week .
> 
> anyways but the name am naming my baby is irani her name will be
> Massoma which means sin less(has no sin's) pure
> 
> btw congggggggggg on new baby wish you the best

Hi, r u okay? I am sooo worried about u. Since I am new to this site and I dont know how to use it properly, I sent u a visitor message asking u why u r in the hospital. Please let me know that ur ok. I am worried bout u.
Kisses,
Parisa


----------



## parisa

we can't wait said:


> Welcome! :xmas3:
> I am so sorry to hear about your previous loss! I can't imagine what you went/are going through!
> You should post a name thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/ You will get more replies and support with choosing a name!
> 
> Congratulations. I hope your pregnancy is happy and healthy!

I am very new to this site and I want to thank you many times for suggesting that I make a thread in the name section....never occured to me!
I am soooo happy for u. U have a brand new baby and ur gonna have one of the best Christmases ever! Cherish it and hold it close in ur heart.

LOVE,
PARISA


----------



## xJG30

parisa said:


> what a lovely family. You can truly see the happiness in your family photos.
> Hope u always have the love, health and love forever and ever............

Thankyou :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## parisa

Hi honey, I have not heard from u in a while, how r u? Pls let me know that ur okay.


----------



## MillandRox

parisa said:


> Hi honey, I have not heard from u in a while, how r u? Pls let me know that ur okay.

Hi there lovely,

Sweey of you to ask after me :hugs: I've not been on here for a while. I'll make more of an effort from now on. I'm fine, the nausea feeling is reducing at bit and my energy levels are better than they were a couple of weeks ago, i could have easily spent the entire day in bed! I have my first midwife appointment on the 13th and am looking forward to it (also a bit nervouse - i guest that is normal!)

Anyway how are you getting on, keep me posted on your news too. 
BTW have you started telling people officially yet? I have told my family and a few of my close friends but wondering when to tell work etc.

Take care and i look forward to hearing from you soon. x x x

BTW if you like arabic music i'll post some you tube links of my faves (they may be old - ie from the last 10 years, but i like).

Catch you soon x x x :kiss:


----------



## MillandRox

massoma8489 said:


> I think that is a beautiful name! Very pure and innocent......love it.
> By the way, where r u from originally???
> I am so sorry for your loss, but God did somewhat try to make it up to you by providing you with a pregnancy right after. I am soooo happy 4 u. I am 5 months pregnant and it is so weird becuz I found out I was pregnant on October 4 2010, and I miscarried after 5 months. Then I was not able to become pregnant for a whole year. Guess when I found out I was pregnant? October 4 2011, I am not kidding u! When u think about it, it is kinda freaky! But, it is also my husband's birthday. Right now, I am not excited, but very scared.....becuz I am not over the emotional turmoil that I went through. I actually had the baby cremated.....I feel like crying now.
> When I am pregnant for about 6 months, then I will be a little less stressed.
> Right now, I am only 2 and a half months pregnant.
> However, I am glad that u have made it this far, I know that u will be a mommy this time, a beautiful and wonderful one!
> 
> Cheers!

thanks alot hun i wasnt that exicted in the beging to i was freacked out more then beening happy and when i reached 18 weeks i started to worry alot cuz it got close to the weeks i lost my sleeping angel and it cared on all the way until 24 weeks but i thank god every second of my life for making it this long i cant wait to see my baby and you see your only 2 and a half months now when you reach 6 7 months you be like i cant even rembber when i was 2 or 3 months pregnet lol hope all goes well for you and you be the best mum every one deservis to be able to hold her child . take care of the baby and your self you do just fine. i am origanly from iraq. btw how many weeks?

preying for you and ur lilttle marical[/QUOTE]

Hello there,
Welcone to this thread. I'm also from Iraq and am pregnant with my first. How about you? 

I wish you all the best. Take care and i hope to hear from you soon. :kiss:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi and welcome to BnB and goodluck with your pregnancy x


----------

